# Sad ride today!



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

sorry you are going through such a difficult time and hope time flies til you can get settled and get your horse there with you. Hugs.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

hang in there remember, God dose not give us more the we could handle


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the divorce. Glad you are able to keep Tanner, even if you have to be separated from him for a while. Hopefully things progress faster than you expect and he can be moved before spring!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear you will be separated for awhile but remember, you will be together again soon!!!


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks all!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Every day starts with a new dawn.

I remember how much pain came with my divorce.....but, like Job, I was restored.

Take things one day at a time, try to be positive, and you'll soon find much joy in your life.

One end brings a new beginning.


----------

